# Ammit dual and single coil and wicking



## Moerse Rooikat

hi here i will share my wy of wicking a ammit duel and sing coil
i use demon killer fused Clapton wire 28ga x2 +32ga or there alien wire (shown in the pic) i prefer fused Clapton
2.5 inner 6 to 8 wraps depending on how i feel that day
What i find important is were u place the coil
here is the picture take note were the coils are









i will take picture of the single coil wen i redo it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Johan Marais

Moerse Rooikat said:


> hi here i will share my wy of wicking a ammit duel and sing coil
> i use demon killer fused Clapton wire 28ga x2 +32ga or there alien wire (shown in the pic) i prefer fused Clapton
> 2.5 inner 6 to 8 wraps depending on how i feel that day
> What i find important is were u place the coil
> here is the picture take note were the coils are
> View attachment 119018
> View attachment 119019
> View attachment 119020
> View attachment 119021
> View attachment 119022
> View attachment 119023
> View attachment 119024
> View attachment 119025
> 
> i will take picture of the single coil wen i redo it



Hi Rooikat, what wattage you use on that build and whats the resistance/OHM?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Johan Marais said:


> Hi Rooikat, what wattage you use on that build and whats the resistance/OHM?


ohm is 0.37 w65 flavor for days
damm good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Currently looking at buying an RTA and the Ammit is on my shortlist due to the fact that it can do single and dual.

Do you use the silicon adaptor for your single coils or do you do them diagonal across the board?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Really nice post @Moerse Rooikat, I'm looking forward to your single coil pics in particular.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Alex said:


> Really nice post @Moerse Rooikat, I'm looking forward to your single coil pics in particular.


i am lending it to family to stop smoking wen he makes a pit stop i will post it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Adephi said:


> Currently looking at buying an RTA and the Ammit is on my shortlist due to the fact that it can do single and dual.
> 
> Do you use the silicon adaptor for your single coils or do you do them diagonal across the board?


i think you mist understood me i meant the single coil unit it self 
i did try the single coil acres was not bad just had same leaking. would go for the silicon adapter but then more cotton as it tens to leak then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arno Nomdo

Moerse Rooikat said:


> hi here i will share my wy of wicking a ammit duel and sing coil
> i use demon killer fused Clapton wire 28ga x2 +32ga or there alien wire (shown in the pic) i prefer fused Clapton
> 2.5 inner 6 to 8 wraps depending on how i feel that day
> What i find important is were u place the coil
> here is the picture take note were the coils are
> View attachment 119018
> View attachment 119019
> View attachment 119020
> View attachment 119021
> View attachment 119022
> View attachment 119023
> View attachment 119024
> View attachment 119025
> 
> i will take picture of the single coil wen i redo it


Ok, i will try a new build using your coil placement. Tx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Moerse Rooikat said:


> i think you mist understood me i meant the single coil unit it self
> i did try the single coil acres was not bad just had same leaking. would go for the silicon adapter but then more cotton as it tens to leak then


Thank you. Will keep that in mind.

Btw, got some nice coils going there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Moerse Rooikat said:


> hi here i will share my wy of wicking a ammit duel and sing coil
> i use demon killer fused Clapton wire 28ga x2 +32ga or there alien wire (shown in the pic) i prefer fused Clapton
> 2.5 inner 6 to 8 wraps depending on how i feel that day
> What i find important is were u place the coil
> here is the picture take note were the coils are
> View attachment 119018
> View attachment 119019
> View attachment 119020
> View attachment 119021
> View attachment 119022
> View attachment 119023
> View attachment 119024
> View attachment 119025
> 
> i will take picture of the single coil wen i redo it


Nice! I also wrap fused Claptons although I usually go with S.S.316 26g or27g core, wrapped with 38g down to 41g (41 is my favorite) trying to go at least 10 gauges thinner than the core for wrapping. I use these coils on most everything .The i.d.usually 3. Or 2.5. Six wraps gives about. 25 ohms.
I have the Ammit single 25mm and it's about the best flavor single coil tank ever.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kev mac

Adephi said:


> Currently looking at buying an RTA and the Ammit is on my shortlist due to the fact that it can do single and dual.
> 
> Do you use the silicon adaptor for your single coils or do you do them diagonal across the board?


@Aldephi I have the single Ammit and it is very good .Flavor is excellent and the deck's EZ to build on.
If you need an RTA that can do both look at the very nice OBS Engine mini.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

kev mac said:


> @Aldephi I have the single Ammit and it is very good .Flavor is excellent and the deck's EZ to build on.
> If you need an RTA that can do both look at the very nice OBS Engine mini.


Thanks. Had a quick look. But the Ammit still beats it with tank size. And by tank I mean TANK! Maybe the Kylin, that is effectively the Ammit without the protruding middle section.

Will make a thread closer to payday to decide what tank to get.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

kev mac said:


> Nice! I also wrap fused Claptons although I usually go with S.S.316 26g or27g core, wrapped with 38g down to 41g (41 is my favorite) trying to go at least 10 gauges thinner than the core for wrapping. I use these coils on most everything .The i.d.usually 3. Or 2.5. Six wraps gives about. 25 ohms.
> I have the Ammit single 25mm and it's about the best flavor single coil tank ever.


i just buy it like that will not make my own not cost effective u use to much wrap to make works out to much cash

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Moerse Rooikat said:


> i just buy it like that will not make my own not cost effective u use to much wrap to make works out to much cash


I have no problem since I use the Bead-a-Lon method that uses wire tamers to wrap.It makes perfect Claptons effortlessly for pennys.I found this method in a video on YouTube a year or so ago and have loved using it .I get my wire usually from Lightning Vape thru EBay and the prices are very cheap.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

kev mac said:


> I have no problem since I use the Bead-a-Lon method that uses wire tamers to wrap.It makes perfect Claptons effortlessly for pennys.I found this method in a video on YouTube a year or so ago and have loved using it .I get my wire usually from Lightning Vape thru EBay and the prices are very cheap.


perhaps have the link

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yas786

I haven’t used my ammit dual for a good few mths mainly due to the fact that it would leak like Victoria falls no matter how much cotton i put in lol. 

But even after it leaked what it had to, I didn’t find the flavour all that great. Even with a dual fused clapton build that was ohming out to .25 and vaping at 65 watts. It just didn’t blow me away which was a shame as it’s now just sitting in my drawer gathering dust. 

I might bring it out and try it again though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Yas786 said:


> I haven’t used my ammit dual for a good few mths mainly due to the fact that it would leak like Victoria falls no matter how much cotton i put in lol.
> 
> But even after it leaked what it had to, I didn’t find the flavour all that great. Even with a dual fused clapton build that was ohming out to .25 and vaping at 65 watts. It just didn’t blow me away which was a shame as it’s now just sitting in my drawer gathering dust.
> 
> I might bring it out and try it again though.


Sametimes the middle part gets loos there is a vedeo on here same were that shows how to tighten it up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Moerse Rooikat said:


> perhaps have the link


I'm sorry bro,but I stumbled across this on YouTube a year or so ago and have no idea as to the link,perhaps a Google search? I believe I was looking for ways to Clapton.Basicly all you have to do is feed the wrapping wire through the hole on the wire tammer and put it in your drill along with your core wire and attach the other end to a fishing swivel anchored with a small clamp making sure the Bead-a-Lon wire tammer is at the right tension (not too loose or tight) and turn on the drill.
It didn't take long to get it right and one can make 3 ft.of Claptons in a couple of minutes as good as any fancy device selling for 50 bucks.I was going to buy one until i found this and i make all my coils this way.They come out perfect.I hope you find the video and you'll see how ingenious and EZ it is.If I can find the video before you I'll get back to you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

my ammits have sins been benched still have them
the peak insulator seems to have shrink on all of them and it is now leaking there. same pipe treed tape helps but is not ideal

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

